# Moving to Holland



## lynncook (Jan 17, 2014)

My name is Lynn and I'm moving to Holland from England with my partner Bryan, and our two Border Collies. Bryan starts his new job at the beginning of March, and myself and the dogs hope to join him within a couple of weeks. We will be in Arnhem, and are currently negotiating the rental of a house there. There is so much to do here before we move, and I'm sure I will have many questions about our move and life in Holland.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi lynn, and welcome to the forum.

We don't have lots of folks from the Netherlands here, but post your questions and we'll do our best to get you answers.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi, just wondering how you go about finding houses to rent. I've been looking on Apartment Amsterdam - Dutch rental apartments - Pararius but wondered if there are any other great sites.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Funda.nl & jaap.nl are nation wide (both private and some corporations). For corporations best is to search the city you want to live in like "Amsterdam" with "woning verhuur" . Then most community rental companies pop up. It really differs per city unfortunately.


----------

